# Annoying pop-up



## Tenor Mattness (Feb 8, 2017)

Has anyone else been getting an annoying "Google Rewards" pop-up when visiting the forum? It only happens to me on the forum, and it all started happening shortly after I clicked on an ebay link in the fs section. The link did not work, btw.


----------



## Tenor Mattness (Feb 8, 2017)

This one, too, sometimes (e.g., like just now!)


----------



## Bubba06 (Oct 11, 2009)

I've been getting it on Safari on my iPhone. Can't remember if I get it in chrome, or when logged in.
Yeah, super annoying, and sketchy.

-Bubba-


----------



## Tenor Mattness (Feb 8, 2017)

And not to be a downer on anyone's fs ad, but here's the post with the link (click at your own risk!!!!)

Conn New Wonder II 1928 Custom Plate https://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=376820


----------



## pontius (Nov 7, 2013)

I clicked on it an was taken directly to homeimprovement.com. weird.


----------



## kreacher (Jun 13, 2011)

Try deleting your cookies (or just the cookies for this forum)


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

at some point in time the forum has sent me ( several times the last one just last week) a message that asked you if you wanted ads target to you specifically , and there was a link to a procedure, in reality there is no way to avoid clicking " I agree" but in the subsequent page (I have spoken about this some other time but I can't remember the thread ) at the very bottom there is a way to opt out



Tenor Mattness said:


> And not to be a downer on anyone's fs ad, but here's the post with the link (click at your own risk!!!!)
> 
> Conn New Wonder II 1928 Custom Plate https://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=376820


I don't have any pop up here

Mobile devices are way more sensitive to all of this stuff and in the phone settings there may be things that you've agreed upon that you are not even aware of


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Anything like this I would suggest you check for malware with malwarebytes.


----------



## GaSax (Jan 7, 2020)

I've been getting the same thing on my phone when I visit this forum. 

I've ran security scans and Malware Bytes the first time I experienced it and nothing was found on my device.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

milandro said:


> at some point in time the forum has sent me ( several times the last one just last week) a message that asked you if you wanted ads target to you specifically , and there was a link to a procedure, in reality there is no way to avoid clicking " I agree"


and here it is , AGAIN :soapbox::Rant:

You can choose between targeted and untargeted ads, there is no way to avoid ads , so this may explain the targeted Google Ads for Samsung users.

anyway click 2 or 3 time s to expand


----------



## Tenor Mattness (Feb 8, 2017)

milandro said:


> and here it is , AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ads aren't the issue; it's the automatic pop-ups that take me to a different website, even though I haven't clicked on anything.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

If you can copy the url of the page you are taken to and confirm the type of device you are using, I can try and get these tracked and blocked

Kevin


----------

